# Calling All Hunters!



## lazyannie

Okay with MH4 coming out soon! Eek, can't wait!!
I just want to rank up, built armour, and just hunt while I wait!

Too bad MH3U for 3ds doesn't come with online multiplayer feature except on the Wii U.

I'm just wondering if there are others here who play that game.
What rank are you?
What's your favorite weapon choice?
Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite?

What are your thoughts about this series?


----------



## BellManAC

I'm looking to get MH3! But I heard MH4 is coming out kind of soon, so I'm just gonna wait


----------



## Jake

lazyannie said:


> What rank are you?
> What's your favorite weapon choice?
> Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite?
> What are your thoughts about this series?


1) idk like HR 45 or somethin
2) switch axe
3) well my logs say that i've killed like 300 G. Jaggi lel but apart from that I hunt Jhen pretty often. My favorite monster is probs Brachy coz he cutie
4) 3U was my first MH game ever but holla jesus its amazing i love it so much holy loooooooord



BellManAC said:


> I'm looking to get MH3! But I heard MH4 is coming out kind of soon, so I'm just gonna wait


its coming out in 'early 2015' so probs not for another year...


----------



## gooieooie

I started pretty recently on MH3U, the 3DS version. Because of that, I kinda suck... but I don't remember the answers to those questions because my game isn't with me. Except for the last question...

It's awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gonna have to pass on MH4. I have a really difficult time working the 3DS with MH and I wouldn't be able to enjoy it.


As far as MH3U though I think the last I checked I was HR80. My favorite weapon is the gunlance. I think I hunt Zinogre/Stigian the most and I'd say those are my favorites.

Been playing MH since Freedom. Gotta say that I've been playing less lately but if MH4 got a Wii U release I'd probably play it nonstop.


----------



## Alienfish

Didn't like 3U for 3ds so eh I will wait and see for the gameplay and menu systems before I buy it.


----------



## lazyannie

gooieooie said:


> I started pretty recently on MH3U, the 3DS version. Because of that, I kinda suck... but I don't remember the answers to those questions because my game isn't with me. Except for the last question...
> 
> It's awesome.



I sucked at first too and sometimes I feel like it takes for ever to rank up, but all in all is a very enjoyable game. I have it for both 3ds and wii u for online.

It is awesome o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feel free to add my NN ID! Just let me know who you are of course. Ill be hunting in a few!


----------



## Zakarri

Ahh, I got hooked on this game after my friend Julia forced me to buy it. I'm not all too good at all, and still have quite a bit to learn. I'm only HR 6 at the moment, and I have around 60 hours into it. I'm kinda slow, I guess, haha, and it doesn't help my friends like to kinda waste time. I don't get to play as much as I wish I could, because I only really play when she and another friend of ours feels like playing, and I don't like going in with randoms. Need more people to play with, yo. I use dual blades, I like to be able to hit and run, so to speak. My favorite monster changes a lot, I can't battle one a lot without getting tired of it. That said, I think I like Nargacuga. I had to fight him a lot recently to get his G Rank armor. And with non G Rank armor and weapons it was pretty difficult. Especially with his tail attack that was, essentially, a certain one hit death for me. MH3U for the Wii U is my first one, and I very much enjoy it, and I think I'll buy MH4.


----------



## lazyannie

Zakarri said:


> Ahh, I got hooked on this game after my friend Julia forced me to buy it. I'm not all too good at all, and still have quite a bit to learn. I'm only HR 6 at the moment, and I have around 60 hours into it. I'm kinda slow, I guess, haha, and it doesn't help my friends like to kinda waste time. I don't get to play as much as I wish I could, because I only really play when she and another friend of ours feels like playing, and I don't like going in with randoms. Need more people to play with, yo. I use dual blades, I like to be able to hit and run, so to speak. My favorite monster changes a lot, I can't battle one a lot without getting tired of it. That said, I think I like Nargacuga. I had to fight him a lot recently to get his G Rank armor. And with non G Rank armor and weapons it was pretty difficult. Especially with his tail attack that was, essentially, a certain one hit death for me. MH3U for the Wii U is my first one, and I very much enjoy it, and I think I'll buy MH4.



Since I have both copies I switch back and forth with my 3ds and Wii U. I play both online and by myself. If you want we can play together sometime just PM/VM when you like. My time is EST. I usually play in the evening. Dual Swords are awesome! I'm upgrading some dual blades myself but I mostly use long swords... speaking of which I do need to upgrade one of my Nar.LS I believe...


----------



## lazyannie

What are the chances of Nintendo releasing a MH4 3ds system? Japan has like five!


----------



## Jake

lazyannie said:


> What are the chances of Nintendo releasing a MH4 3ds system? Japan has like five!



they released 3U in a 3DS bundle (even if the console was just full black) - I can see a 4U model happening, too


----------



## lazyannie

Jake. said:


> they released 3U in a 3DS bundle (even if the console was just full black) - I can see a 4U model happening, too



I hope so! My bf would buy it in a heartbeat! A MH system would be awesome to have!


----------



## Alienfish

Anyone ever played the PSP ports? I have Freedom 2 and to me it's looks way more appealing than the 3DS ones.

Also, Japan gets everything, get a Jap 3DS ...


----------



## lazyannie

Umeko said:


> Anyone ever played the PSP ports? I have Freedom 2 and to me it's looks way more appealing than the 3DS ones.
> 
> Also, Japan gets everything, get a Jap 3DS ...




My bf plays and prefers the psp, but since its only been coming out for 3ds.... It does look waaaay more appealing, but it hasnt lost its luster~ Japan has a Monster Hunter Attraction in Universal Studios! I'm so jealous... T-T


----------



## ShinySandwich

Yay i am getting mh4u, im hr 7 and my first mh was freedom unite, i love the long sword, but i cant play online T.T, but i dont need to cuz im awesome


----------



## Jake

im about to play this on wiiu if anyone wants to join in???


----------



## Fjoora

I clicked this thread thinking it was for World of Warcraft hunters!


----------



## VillageDweller

Jake. said:


> im about to play this on wiiu if anyone wants to join in???



I WILL JOIN U SIOMETIME


----------



## ThomasNLD

lazyannie said:


> Okay with MH4 coming out soon! Eek, can't wait!!
> I just want to rank up, built armour, and just hunt while I wait!
> 
> Too bad MH3U for 3ds doesn't come with online multiplayer feature except on the Wii U.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are others here who play that game.
> What rank are you?



JI only recently started the online quests, so probably I`m really low rank. But offline I beat everything until that quest... You know? THAT quest.Online I`m at level 3 or something? Then I got bored. I hate it that I can`t connect to other players online and have to do it all by myself.  I love the game though.



> What's your favorite weapon choice?



Used to be giant sword on the Wii, but on the WiiU I prefer the dual swords, unless I need certain parts ofcourse. I love the hammer as well.



> Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite?



I probably hunt the Great Jaggi the most because your kinda forced to it, he shows up often. I love fighting the Ivory Lagiacrus. I btw love how now more monsters show up when your free hunting in offline mode. Its truly a jungle out there now and I love it. 



> What are your thoughts about this series?
> 
> View attachment 32735



Because of my troublesome internet connection I can`t take everything out of it, but I still adore it. Its highly addictive and truly something you can train yourself in to get better. I also remember from the Wii days that the online part can be great fun, if you play with normal people. We had this steady group of players out of which groups formed and it was really nice.

I btw also own the 3DS version and I have severe issues hunting with that damn control/camera crap going on. 

The series are awesome and I feel it still has a lot of room to expand and get better, so I figure it will only get better and better.


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> I WILL JOIN U SIOMETIME



OK TY I AM PLAYIN AGAIN I AM LOOKIN G FOR LRG WYV STONES HOLLA **** THEY ARE A ***** 2 FIND U FEEL ME

(if anyone who is online wants to play drop me a pm)


----------



## ShinySandwich

Jake. said:


> OK TY I AM PLAYIN AGAIN I AM LOOKIN G FOR LRG WYV STONES HOLLA **** THEY ARE A ***** 2 FIND U FEEL ME
> 
> (if anyone who is online wants to play drop me a pm)



i would but i dont have a wiiu, but i can play with you when mh4u comes out :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> JI only recently started the online quests, so probably I`m really low rank. But offline I beat everything until that quest... You know? THAT quest.Online I`m at level 3 or something? Then I got bored. I hate it that I can`t connect to other players online and have to do it all by myself.  I love the game though.


 Alatreon? I killed that ***** with high rank armor after 100 atemps lol


----------



## lazyannie

Jake. said:


> OK TY I AM PLAYIN AGAIN I AM LOOKIN G FOR LRG WYV STONES HOLLA **** THEY ARE A ***** 2 FIND U FEEL ME
> 
> (if anyone who is online wants to play drop me a pm)



I'll PM you guys the next time I'm on :{D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Silly Jesirawr. I can see how I mislead you u.u

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> The series are awesome and I feel it still has a lot of room to expand and get better, so I figure it will only get better and better.



I was surprised that they didn't implement multiplayer on the 3ds version of the game, but I'm glad they are adding to MH4. I can't wait for that! Yes, it is difficult with the limited online connection Nintendo provides. :/ It took me a while to get used to playing it on my DS and it being my first Monster Hunter. I got addicted really quick, hahah.

Ah! I don't love underwater hunting that much.. I suck at it but I always fight through. The Ivory Lagiacrus is pretty awesome!

I don't have a steady group of hunters to play online with, but I do have my group of friends and we split into two groups to hunt. Pretty Dorky, huh. However, when I do play online I just search for hunters that need help gathering items or ranking.


----------



## VillageDweller

anyone who has the Wii U version of MH3U and would like to play online with me HOLLA AT ME (vm or pm me!)

warning: i've had it for like a year now and I am only HR4 LOL sorry i need help. ;-; i know lots about MH but I never get far enough to put it all to use lol


----------



## ThomasNLD

ShinySandwich said:


> Alatreon? I killed that ***** with high rank armor after 100 atemps lol



No, not Alatreon, I mean the quest before that, I tried to avoid spoilers, but I`ll put it hidden under the spoiler tag:



Spoiler



The quest with Brachydios and Rathalos in the Arena. I think its the quest before Alatreon? I tried it 4 times and then I figured I needed to get my ass online to get better armour. But I got bored while playing online on my own because of the damn internet. But this topic actually makes me itchy to play again. 



lazyannie:



> I was surprised that they didn't implement multiplayer on the 3ds version of the game, but I'm glad they are adding to MH4. I can't wait for that! Yes, it is difficult with the limited online connection Nintendo provides. :/ It took me a while to get used to playing it on my DS and it being my first Monster Hunter. I got addicted really quick, hahah.
> 
> Ah! I don't love underwater hunting that much.. I suck at it but I always fight through. The Ivory Lagiacrus is pretty awesome!
> 
> I don't have a steady group of hunters to play online with, but I do have my group of friends and we split into two groups to hunt. Pretty Dorky, huh. However, when I do play online I just search for hunters that need help gathering items or ranking.



Normally I don't like underwater hutns either, mostly due to camera issues. But Lagiacrus is definetly for me an exception. Also because I do like the versality of having to hunt them both underwater and above ground, but also because I love the design work.

We kinda of did the same thing with friends always playing together, but without really talking about it. We just looked eachother up. Ofcourse I also helped a lot of hunters in MH3. I liked doing that, except for the hunts for Alatreon, because pretty much everytime there were 1/2 hunters complaining about the lack of skill of someone in the group and ditching out of a fight after like 5 minutes. That really annoys me. Give a guy/girl some time to find his/her stride.	

Soon I will install new windows and some settings will get changed, if I can finally play online with others, I hope to run in to some TBT people, to hunt together.


----------



## Jake

Oops I have family staying over and they are in the room the wiiu is in and I forgot to move it to a diff TV

GUESS I WONT BE PLAYING FOR A WHILE


----------



## ThomasNLD

Oh my god I can finally hunt online, if any of you need a hunting buddy, tell me when and where! Right now I'm HR3.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I'm currently ar HR3. I mostly use a longsword for MH3U and Greatsword for Freedom Unite. I don't have a particular favorite monster.


----------



## lazyannie

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillageDweller said:


> anyone who has the Wii U version of MH3U and would like to play online with me HOLLA AT ME (vm or pm me!)
> 
> warning: i've had it for like a year now and I am only HR4 LOL sorry i need help. ;-; i know lots about MH but I never get far enough to put it all to use lol





ThomasNLD said:


> Oh my god I can finally hunt online, if any of you need a hunting buddy, tell me when and where! Right now I'm HR3.





shayminskyforme88 said:


> I'm currently ar HR3. I mostly use a longsword for MH3U and Greatsword for Freedom Unite. I don't have a particular favorite monster.



If you guys want to play sometime this week! You can add my NIN ID. I'll PM you guys around the time I'll be on or if I see you on~ You too Jake.. when you get your room back xD


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> Oops I have family staying over and they are in the room the wiiu is in and I forgot to move it to a diff TV
> 
> GUESS I WONT BE PLAYING FOR A WHILE



they have gone to my aunts for a week so the room is free so I can play for a few days if I feel like it. Maybe I'll play tomorrow~~


----------



## Jake

Villagedweller and I have actually been playing this together for like the last week or so and it's been pretty fun.

My relatives are coming back tonight, so I can't play for the rest of April, but if anyone wants to play today, or after April, I'd be more than happy to


----------



## ThomasNLD

I have been playing a lot online, I`m HR7 right now. I normally play at night. I don`t know how it works with player ID and all that, but my huntername is Kissmyaxe. Since I play daily, I`ll check next time if I got a pm that one from here is online.

Happy hunting regardless.


----------



## VillageDweller

I am so far behind on weapon upgrades it's not even funny
I am hr 5 and i had to hunt low rank rathalos to upgrade WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> I am so far behind on weapon upgrades it's not even funny
> I am hr 5 and i had to hunt low rank rathalos to upgrade WHAT IS THIS



I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE DID THAT IT LATERALLY TOOK LIKE TWO MINUTES WTF


----------



## PillBug

lazyannie said:


> What's your favorite weapon choice?
> Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite?
> 
> View attachment 32735



If I'm cutting hard to reach things, Longsword. If I'm not, SnS.
I really like the Purple Ludroth. Well, that depends on if it's a water battle or not. Water battles scare me. :s

Also, I've been having a lot of fun with Ragnarok Odyssey: Ace, and I recommend it to any MH fans that own a PS3 or a Vita.


----------



## Kashuei

I got MonHun4...but like...since going to a diff country I don't really understand how to play without someone to drag me to places and am totally confused with the map....


----------



## VillageDweller

New MH4U trailer. 
I like the Cephadrome and the new Desert area looks really cool, I think there's like an oasis? lol but I like the quicksand and the trees too.

And the new.. Monoblos? (Or as I call it, the unicorn Diablos)


----------



## Jake

VillageDweller said:


> New MH4U trailer.
> I like the Cephadrome and the new Desert area looks really cool, I think there's like an oasis? lol but I like the quicksand and the trees too.
> 
> And the new.. Monoblos? (Or as I call it, the unicorn Diablos)


"Unicorn diablos" hahaha bless <3

Trailer looks really good, made me even more excited.
Excited to see gara ajara or w/e got a sub species,


----------



## shayminskyforme88

What rank are you?
-HR 3 If I remember correctly, I kinda suck and haven't played that much after Pokemon X came out.
What's your favorite weapon choice?
-Right now, I use longsword. I like how you fly back with that move after you hit the monster and I also like spirit mode.
Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favourite?
-I just usually hunt what's in Moga Woods and I have no clear favourite because they have many cool ones.
What are your thoughts about this series?
-I think it's great. I really like how you can co-op with other players to beat a monster.


----------



## lazyannie

OMG There isnt going to be any underwater fighting in MH4 supposedly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PillBug said:


> Also, I've been having a lot of fun with Ragnarok Odyssey: Ace, and I recommend it to any MH fans that own a PS3 or a Vita.



I'm going to get a Vita once I buy the PS4, so I'll look into it!



shayminskyforme88 said:


> What rank are you?
> -HR 3 If I remember correctly, I kinda suck and haven't played that much after Pokemon X came out.
> What's your favorite weapon choice?
> -Right now, I use longsword. I like how you fly back with that move after you hit the monster and I also like spirit mode.
> Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favourite?
> -I just usually hunt what's in Moga Woods and I have no clear favourite because they have many cool ones.
> What are your thoughts about this series?
> -I think it's great. I really like how you can co-op with other players to beat a monster.



In Moga woods I just try to hunt the Monsters that give me the drops I need to trade for Bumplepumpkin.
I just really want to make that armour for fun!


----------



## Jake

lazyannie said:


> OMG There isnt going to be any underwater fighting in MH4 supposedly!



Good, underwater battles suck IMO

Also my family is leaving in a few hours so I can get back to MH


----------



## ThomasNLD

As much as it can be annoying, I would really hate it if there were no underwater battles. They are part of the series and not every underwater battle is the same. I like hunting monsters on both land and underwater, like Lagiacrus for example. Also Gobul is a good example. Cadeus is a really boring fight in my opinion. 

I just pray this means plesioth won't return in MH4. His armor is pretty good, but the fight is utterly dreadful and he looks comical.


----------



## lazyannie

ThomasNLD said:


> As much as it can be annoying, I would really hate it if there were no underwater battles. They are part of the series and not every underwater battle is the same. I like hunting monsters on both land and underwater, like Lagiacrus for example. Also Gobul is a good example. Cadeus is a really boring fight in my opinion.
> 
> I just pray this means plesioth won't return in MH4. His armor is pretty good, but the fight is utterly dreadful and he looks comical.



They may have removed underwater battles, but they did add in other neat ways to fight, hunt, and approach your monsters.
Ugh... the Plesioth... My friends and I would just spam shock traps under him haha!

Finally! I was about to get some Monster Hunter Blind Boxes in my local Comic and Toy store! woooooo


----------



## VillageDweller

lazyannie said:


> OMG There isnt going to be any underwater fighting in MH4 supposedly!




MH4 is already out, no underwater fighting 

If you mean MH4U, yeah I doubt they will put in underwater fighting.


----------



## Jake

underwater combat wont be in 4U either. There was an interview somewhere where one of the MH guys said something about monsters like Lagi not returning, which alongside there being no UW battles in 4, pretty much rules out the probability of them coming back entirely.


----------



## Attribule

Jake. said:


> underwater combat wont be in 4U either. There was an interview somewhere where one of the MH guys said something about monsters like Lagi not returning, which alongside there being no UW battles in 4, pretty much rules out the probability of them coming back entirely.



To be fair they could have easily brought back all of the water monsters since they're all capable of going on land except Ceadeus, and even with Ceadeus they could have just given you a battle on the surface of the ocean using the battle ship that's only used for one instance of the game to repel Gore Magala and never used after that. For everything else they could have just put them in areas with water in the environments such as dank caverns and shallow swamps.

I guess they thought having even a single monster from the underwater "era" would give players terrible PTSD. Sometimes the thoughts of Plesioth's underwater tailspin still keep me up at night.


----------



## Jake

Attribule said:


> To be fair they could have easily brought back all of the water monsters since they're all capable of going on land except Ceadeus, and even with Ceadeus they could have just given you a battle on the surface of the ocean using the battle ship that's only used for one instance of the game to repel Gore Magala and never used after that. For everything else they could have just put them in areas with water in the environments such as dank caverns and shallow swamps.
> 
> I guess they thought having even a single monster from the underwater "era" would give players terrible PTSD. Sometimes the thoughts of Plesioth's underwater tailspin still keep me up at night.



well for me personally, the only reason I dont want underwater battling is because; 
1 - I hated it 
2 - which is my main reasoning - the majority of the underwater monsters; Lagi (3 species), Ludroth (2 species), Gobul, Ceadeus (2 species), (and excluding plesioth) are all 3rd gen monsters, which I could fight in the previous game. I don't want to spend my time fighting a monster I could fight in the previous game, which isn't even that outdated anyway, when they could instead be using those monster spots for new monsters, or bringing back old monsters that haven't been seen since Gen1/2.
3U was my first game and I don't particularly want the game to be spammed with 3rd gen monsters because I'd much rather experience something new. If I wanted to fight a lot of 3rd gen monsters, I'd go back and play 3U.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> I just pray this means plesioth won't return in MH4. His armor is pretty good, but the fight is utterly dreadful and he looks comical.



Plesioth is in MH4, and I assume he'll be in 4U, too. Though you can't fight him, you just fish him out in Chico Village. Tbh I don't know too many details on this as I've not looked into it that much, but he's there, but you can not fight him; you get carves from fishing him out, though.


----------



## Attribule

Jake. said:


> I don't want to spend my time fighting a monster I could fight in the previous game, which isn't even that outdated anyway, when they could instead be using those monster spots for new monsters, or bringing back old monsters that haven't been seen since Gen1/2.



This is actually the reason why I wish they'd cycle out Rathian and Rathalos. This franchise doesn't need mascot monsters, just keep the felynes as mascots since that's what they're there for to begin with. It's getting really old seeing the Raths constantly and their fights are terrible anyway due to awful AI and cheap attacks. (Devs, please for the love of god remove "instant" attacks from all monsters. It's cheap damage, frustrating and has nothing to do with skill whatsoever)


----------



## Jake

Attribule said:


> This is actually the reason why I wish they'd cycle out Rathian and Rathalos. This franchise doesn't need mascot monsters, just keep the felynes as mascots since that's what they're there for to begin with. It's getting really old seeing the Raths constantly and their fights are terrible anyway due to awful AI and cheap attacks. (Devs, please for the love of god remove "instant" attacks from all monsters. It's cheap damage, frustrating and has nothing to do with skill whatsoever)



I disagree tbh. I'm fine with them being in the game. Apart from there being 6 of both, and they're all virtually the exact same, except each subspecies is more aggressive than the last, rathian is more likely to poison you, and rathalos has more air-borne attacks, I'm happy with them in the game. they're pretty iconic, and they make some pretty decent fire/poison weapons, and good armor sets with pretty good skills. Also I've never found their fights to be that challenging, though I've only played 3U, which was apparently dulled down in difficulty to attract new players, so maybe they were harder in older games? idk. Also being able to mount onto the monsters makes me even more excited to hunt rathian/los.

Not really relevant to anything you've said but its lead me to one annoyance I had in 3U, which was clone monsters - not subspecies, but entirely new species which were virtually clones of other species, which is the main reason I hated water battles so much. Excluding plesioth and ceadeus; lagiacrus, ludroth and gobul were virtually clones of each other - they all had the same attacks (with little variation to each species), the only thing that made them different were their ailments, body structure and appearance.
they all had tail swipe, rush, sweep, and roll attacks. lagi/ludroth had projectile attacks. it just seemed that they all had the same move pool, and each time I went to fight a water monster, no matter what species it was, I felt that I was virtually fighting the same monster again, just differently. If there were more water monsters in the game this probably would've been better and not annoyed me as much - which is probably why It think they removed water battles from 4, there weren't enough water monsters to make UW combat worthwhile; like I get it was their first try at water battles, but if they wanted to improve it, then why not include it in 4??? I remember talking to VD about this ages ago and he said something about how it was weird it wasn't in 4 since the main big feature in 3 was underwater combat, and it seems like a step back. but I guess if they removed it, they removed it for a reason right? that said, I think once plesioth becomes fightable again, UW battling will return.
And don't get me started on nargacuga/barrioth, apart from bari's projectiles coming from the mouth, and narga's coming form the tale they're literally the same monster... WHY
not sure why I felt the need to include this but the previous post made me think of this, and if I didnt type it out i'd be going over this in my head for the next 3 hours lol


Anyway, what are some good G rank armor sets to get in 3U. The only ones I've got right now is Uragan X and gold Rathian (which sucks since its got like -55 thunder fml). I'm thinkin of getting silver los/stygian/regluar zinogre/abyssal lagi/lucent narga but not really sure on which one to go for. I'm also looking to make at least 2 more armor sets feel free to suggest more than one armor set. I'm just getting really bored of 3U lately, I'm on a pretty big MH4 high, and 3U just seems boring in comparison (lol), plus I've pretty much completed everything I want to in 3U so far, apart from weapons and armor sets.


----------



## Attribule

They're "iconic" because they're never removed, honestly, and like you pointed out, there's far too many of the two in each game. I would probably be more forgiving of their constant returns if they just toned it down to 1 sub-species per Rath like every other monster. The revamp to terrain doesn't really change that they're still roughly the same monster players have battled against for the past decade. The revamp adds to the core game experience, but not necessarily the Rath experience.

From what I can tell they removed underwater combat because it wasn't well-received by players for the most part. Honestly though, it's not bad, but they didn't design monsters correctly for underwater. What I mean by this is there are far too many large, fast-moving attacks you get sent your way, yet they made it so your mobility underwater is incredibly slow, and your dodging invincibility frames are virtually non-existent. Another issue they could have altered but didn't was getting knocked back underwater causing you to go into a dreadfully long animation (I'd say around 2x longer than the land-equivalent at least) which was highly unnecessary.

I figure instead of fixing the main issues with underwater they wanted to move on and try something different that involved land which isn't nearly as complex as underwater environments. This is fine though since it does add enjoyable, new elements and from what I can tell has been well-received unlike underwater so it could very well become a series standard. I'd like underwater to return in the future, but they really need to polish it up and not half-ass it like they did in Gen 3. The love they gave to the land revamp is definitely not the love and attention to detail they gave to underwater.

TL;DR: Underwater was a flop because they were lazy and allowed it to be awful. The flaws are all obvious and the solutions are just as obvious.


----------



## lazyannie

Jake. said:


> Anyway, what are some good G rank armor sets to get in 3U. The only ones I've got right now is Uragan X and gold Rathian (which sucks since its got like -55 thunder fml). I'm thinkin of getting silver los/stygian/regluar zinogre/abyssal lagi/lucent narga but not really sure on which one to go for. I'm also looking to make at least 2 more armor sets feel free to suggest more than one armor set. I'm just getting really bored of 3U lately, I'm on a pretty big MH4 high, and 3U just seems boring in comparison (lol), plus I've pretty much completed everything I want to in 3U so far, apart from weapons and armor sets.



I have lots of Grank armour, but the ones I use the most are the Azure Rath and the Naga armour. I also really like the Stygian and I have that one charmed two different ways depending what I'm hunting. The last one I just finished making was Golden Rathian and I forgot what I charmed that one to. I'm working on getting the Diablos and something else.. I forgot. On the side I'm making the Bumblepumpkin for the funs. (I spoiled myself with the HG earplugs) lmao

Honestly, I don't mind the Ratholos and Rathian in every game. They are fun and easy and like everyone says iconic. I mean for crying out loud it's in their amusement park. I don't think they should ever be removed since everyone who has played Monster Hunter relates to those two immediately. It's like removing a logo.

I think I might miss the Underwater fights, but they were too annoying to maneuver.

- - - Post Merge - - -




My hut, my hut... My lovely lady hut


----------



## ShinySandwich

Attribule said:


> cycle out Rathian and Rathalos


please, i am tired of los and ian, Tigrex FTW


----------



## Gingersnap

As a new hunter, I gotta say I am in love with this game.
I recently conquered a Royal Ludroth which is one of my favorite monsters. 
I'm on the 3* Moga Village quests so I'm not that far, but I'm far enough in to know I'll be buying MH4.

Any tips for the capture quests? They give me a lot of trouble.


----------



## VillageDweller

Gingersnap said:


> As a new hunter, I gotta say I am in love with this game.
> I recently conquered a Royal Ludroth which is one of my favorite monsters.
> I'm on the 3* Moga Village quests so I'm not that far, but I'm far enough in to know I'll be buying MH4.
> 
> Any tips for the capture quests? They give me a lot of trouble.



watch out for their weakness? =p (usually limping) that's about it
after they try not to attack them an djust cap them


----------



## Jake

Gingersnap said:


> Any tips for the capture quests? They give me a lot of trouble.



VD pretty much summed it up - attack until they limp, wait for them to limp to the next area, set up trap, tranq.

I remember when I had to do the capture quest and I literally could not do it, I didn't understand how it worked. I'd either end up killing it, or trap too early and the trap would fail... I ended up watching a YouTube tutorial on how do do it, and I managed to complete it only be chance tho, even after completing it I was unsure on how to trap monsters. But now it's just come naturally so yea it gets easier



Also I will probs he playing in like an hour or two .(unless I decide to play wind waker), so if you wanna join lemme know


----------



## ShinySandwich

OMG, My sister delete all my data ****! **** why? T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

theres like 3 save slots, **** you


----------



## Jake

OMG THEYRE RELEASING FREEDON UNITE ON IOS PLS LOCALISE THAT **** WILL BE AS FUNNY AS HELL TO PLAY


----------



## lazyannie

ShinySandwich said:


> OMG, My sister delete all my data ****! **** why? T-T
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> theres like 3 save slots, **** you



OMG I would cry! I have like 300 hours invested in mine..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> OMG THEYRE RELEASING FREEDON UNITE ON IOS PLS LOCALISE THAT **** WILL BE AS FUNNY AS HELL TO PLAY



lmao! Really?!?! That's awesome!


----------



## Attribule

Gingersnap said:


> As a new hunter, I gotta say I am in love with this game.
> I recently conquered a Royal Ludroth which is one of my favorite monsters.
> I'm on the 3* Moga Village quests so I'm not that far, but I'm far enough in to know I'll be buying MH4.



3U is my first MH as well and when I had not even 2 hours of play time I was already saying to myself, "Wow, can't wait for 4 to come to the west!". I was hooked pretty much instantly. There's something magical about the game just going out into the field, gathering and hunting as well as doing battle with crazy monsters. The fun of preparing for your next quest? It's awesome.

So far I've put in several hundred hours into 3U, and my wife just got me Freedom Unite for my Vita so I'm playing that now as well. I have to say that so far I'm liking Freedom Unite more since it feels more immersive as there is a lot more detail put into the environments and they don't feel empty like 3U maps do. 3U's cooking and gathering is far better though.


----------



## Gingersnap

I really hope they localize that iOS game, I know I'll pick it up for sure!
I'm preparing to fight the Gobul for the Village Quests, I tried him out first and failed horribly. Even with my circle pad pro underwater combat is still unbearable. It sucks since the Gobul is really cool looking.


----------



## Jake

Gingersnap said:


> I really hope they localize that iOS game, I know I'll pick it up for sure!
> I'm preparing to fight the Gobul for the Village Quests, I tried him out first and failed horribly. Even with my circle pad pro underwater combat is still unbearable. It sucks since the Gobul is really cool looking.



the ios is gonna suck and be impossible to play for me probs but i want it localized coz it will be some funny **** LOLOLOLOL

as for gobul,i hate that ****er so much fmlf mlfmlfmlfmlmfmmfl ughHHHHHHHHHH
tbh i didnt find UW combat that hard with the CPP. You cna fish gobul out with frogs in one of the areas tho (idk which one it is, but its the one with the fishing spot, and has land + water in that area). also try for an armor that improved swimming skills should also help


----------



## Punchies

What rank are you? HR7 o.o
What's your favorite weapon choice? Great Sword
Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite? Brachydios (usually with friends lol)


----------



## Attribule

Gingersnap said:


> I really hope they localize that iOS game, I know I'll pick it up for sure!
> I'm preparing to fight the Gobul for the Village Quests, I tried him out first and failed horribly. Even with my circle pad pro underwater combat is still unbearable. It sucks since the Gobul is really cool looking.



Trying using a Lance/Gunlace. They excel over pretty much any other weapon type underwater.

The circle pad definitely helps underwater, but the camera underwater is inherently bad to begin with since it now has to work in all possible directions instead of just left, right, up and down. Also, underwater monsters move quite fast often times, while player movement speed is drastically reduced underwater.

If you're interested, Light Bowgun is also incredibly effective on Gobul. Find one with Normal 3 shots and keep shooting those into his face. Normal 3 has the ability to hit once, then bounce off and potentially hit more times afterward. Underwater physics affect these shots, slowing them down which allows the ricochet to not only hit multiple times more often, but more of the multiple hits will hit, period. If you use Wroggi gunner armor + Normal 3 you can kill Gobul in about 7minutes. Wroggi gives Normal UP skill which increases the damage of your Normal shots.


----------



## Gingersnap

Thanks for all the advice! In the end, I managed to best the Gobul with my trusty longsword. I also defeated the Great Baggi and Lagombi.
I decided to make armor out of the Lagombi because it's so darn cute, and repealed the Lagiacrus with little to no trouble due!
The hardest hunt of last night was the Gigginox. I never want to fight another ever again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for all the advice! In the end, I managed to best the Gobul with my trusty longsword. I also defeated the Great Baggi and Lagombi.
I decided to make armor out of the Lagombi because it's so darn cute, and repealed the Lagiacrus with little to no trouble!
The hardest hunt of last night was the Gigginox. I never want to fight another ever again.


----------



## Attribule

Gingersnap said:


> Thanks for all the advice! In the end, I managed to best the Gobul with my trusty longsword. I also defeated the Great Baggi and Lagombi.
> I decided to make armor out of the Lagombi because it's so darn cute, and repealed the Lagiacrus with little to no trouble due!
> The hardest hunt of last night was the Gigginox. I never want to fight another ever again.



I recommend Wroggi armor for Gigginox as it gives complete immunity to poison. It won't help Gigginox's annoying pancake-flipping and roar-spam, but it at least helps get rid of one of the annoyances.

Gigginox was my nightmare when I first started also. Once I got the Wroggi armor the fight became much easier.


----------



## Gingersnap

Wroggi armor is my saving grace, it helped against the Rathian really well. 
Speaking of the Rathian, she's my next monster I want to turn into a new pair of snazzy new boots. (And the other armor pieces.)


----------



## ShinySandwich

Gingersnap said:


> Wroggi armor is my saving grace, it helped against the Rathian really well.
> Speaking of the Rathian, she's my next monster I want to turn into a new pair of snazzy new boots. (And the other armor pieces.)



I had the azure rathalos armor T-T and the G-Rank Ceadeus armor, im so sad, i hate my sister hhahahahaahaha... T-T


----------



## Attribule

Well, at least nothing in Monster Hunter is limited time only. You'll eventually get back all the gear you lost.


----------



## Gingersnap

I wish for MH4U we could transfer our armor and weapons from MH3U over somehow. I really don't feel like hunting the Barroth that many times again.


----------



## Jake

Gingersnap said:


> I wish for MH4U we could transfer our armor and weapons from MH3U over somehow. I really don't feel like hunting the Barroth that many times again.



barroth isnt in 4 so it probably wont be in 4U

(tho they added the desert in 4U but i still doubt its return)


----------



## Gingersnap

RIP Barroth, you're still one of my favorite monsters.
Holy crap why is the 4* Urgent Quest Lagiacrus so hard?


----------



## Jake

you can still get barroth weapons/armor thru material exchange tho 

(also they had diablos armor/weapons thru material exchange in 4 and he is in 4U so there is still a possiblity barroth will return, but like I said, I doubt it)


----------



## Jake

MHFU iOS is getting localized


----------



## Aran

I don't keep up with MH news ;-; But all I want is Tigrex in the next MH game; I liked him and Teo/Lunastra from MHF2 a lot.

Finally managed to solo the g rank brachy for the first time (previously needed to duo with a guy I don't really talk to anymore). I'm too lazy to attempt any of the other G rank guys though ;_;


----------



## Jake

Aran said:


> I don't keep up with MH news ;-; But all I want is Tigrex in the next MH game; I liked him and Teo/Lunastra from MHF2 a lot.
> 
> Finally managed to solo the g rank brachy for the first time (previously needed to duo with a guy I don't really talk to anymore). I'm too lazy to attempt any of the other G rank guys though ;_;



Tigrex is gonna be in 4U along with two subspecies

Also they localized that bullfrog tetsu thing, I forget it's English name, but it's virtually the same as it's Japanese name


----------



## ShinySandwich

Do we have a Monster Hunter Group?


----------



## Silversea

I played MH3 on Wii and 3DS. And I've never got past the barroth on both of them. That thing just doesn't die, I run out of time.


----------



## ShinySandwich

ShinySandwich said:


> Do we have a Monster Hunter Group?



do we?


----------



## Jake

ShinySandwich said:


> do we?



No we don't, and tbh I don't think we  need one. I personally don't check groups, so if a group were made I'd not read it, and yeah..

I'm fine with just the thread right now, but if people want a group, go ahead and make one, but it probably won't work.


----------



## Jake

*Translation Notes from E3 for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate*
_The “Feral Wyvern Virus” has been localized to Frenzy Virus!_
- idk how I feel like this... Frenzy virus sounds weird. They could've kept it as it's Japanese name, or simplified it to "feral virus"... Really not liking frenzy virus...but hey, I didn't like mega swampert and he's grown on me a lot, so maybe this will too??

*More Translation Notes from E3 for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate*
_"Felyne Comrades" have been localized as Palicoes (a mixture of the word Pal and Calico, a type of cat). The reason behind this was due to character space limits for menus._
- again idk how I feel about this. The space limit is a valid reason but I liked the name felyne comrade... I think palicoes sounds cute tho so I'm happier with this than ****ing frenzy virus LOL

Source: http://kogath.tumblr.com

And here is some of the demo stream broadcast if anyone wants to watch it (I haven't so idek if it's any good): http://www.twitch.tv/capcomunity/b/537507955

Also here is some gameplay of tetsu thing









Plus MHFU iOS is set to release in summer, and will cost around $14.99 USD and has improved graphics and retina display


----------



## Silversea

Frenzy virus really does sound ridiculous. Oh well.


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Frenzy virus really does sound ridiculous. Oh well.



Ikr. Whenever I read it all I can think of is frenzy plant and then I think of venusaur and giggle a little


----------



## Radagast

lazyannie said:


> What rank are you?
> What's your favorite weapon choice?
> Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite?



Right now I'm HR 277. I prefer hammers but occasionally I use guns. I don't even know what I hunt the most, I usually let other people choose the quest. My favorite monster is rhenoplos (not really)

My first Monster Hunter game was Tri on the Wii, I played it until the servers shut down but I don't know if I can get Mh4 :/

If anyone wants to hunt with me, send me a message and add my NNID I need more hunting buddies


----------



## ShinySandwich

Frenzy? WTF

- - - Post Merge - - -

We need the white Fatalis, Do you guys have any favorite monster soundtrack?



Spoiler


----------



## VillageDweller

not really shiny. but then again I can't think of them lmao. but I really love the 3U theme tune =p


----------



## Jake

*More Localization:*
- Amphibian species will stay as Amphibian
- Tigrex Subspecies is now known as Brute Tigrex
- Infected Tigrex is now known as Frenzied Tigrex (wtf)
 -- So now I guess all other monsters that have been infected will now be known as "Frenzied [monster]"


----------



## Silversea

Also "Felyne comrade" could just become "Felyne" in menus I mean come on.


----------



## Jake

Silversea said:


> Also "Felyne comrade" could just become "Felyne" in menus I mean come on.



Ya that's what I would've thought too but guess not.


Anyway, I've started playing around on 3u with different weapons, I've tried out the hammer, hunting horn, and three gunner weapons, they're pretty cool, especially the hunting horn, it just takes some time to get used to.


----------



## Alice

Prof Gallows said:


> Gonna have to pass on MH4. I have a really difficult time working the 3DS with MH and I wouldn't be able to enjoy it.
> 
> 
> As far as MH3U though I think the last I checked I was HR80. My favorite weapon is the gunlance. I think I hunt Zinogre/Stigian the most and I'd say those are my favorites.
> 
> Been playing MH since Freedom. Gotta say that I've been playing less lately but if MH4 got a Wii U release I'd probably play it nonstop.



I'm not a big monster hunter person, but I'm willing to try it again if it gets a wii u release. I've only played Freedom Unite.


----------



## Jake

Kogath has given us some more info about palicoes. It's not "new info" it's just info from mh4 that he gave us about their roles in the game etc but it's interesting so I'm posting it;

*Basics:*
_Palicoes are a bit different in Monster Hunter 4 compared to the Felyne Comrades of Freedom Unite and Portable 3rd. There are 8 different types of Palicoes; Leader (which only your Leader can have, more on that later), Attack, Defense, Trap, Healing, Bomb, Gather, and Steal. Each type has their own set of skills. Felynes found hanging around the Felyne camp can sometimes be recruited as a Palico if you talk with them, or they can also be found randomly in the Unknown Forest as well as gained through DLC. You will not know what type they are nor the skills they have until after the quest when you choose to recruit them, but you can see their equipment on them if they have any equipped. You can have a total of 40 Palicoes at one time._

*Leader Palico:*
_The Leader Palico is handled a bit differently from your normal Palicoes. When you create your character, you also get to create your Leader Palico. You can change its breed, color, eye type, ear type, tail type, and even the meow. Put some thought into this Felyne as you’ll be using it a lot throughout your hunting career. You must bring your Leader Palico if you want to bring another Palico with you on a quest, and it’s the one you’ll use if you play Online with another player. _

*Leader Palico Skills and Main Team:*
_Like any good leader, the Leader Palico is affected by the troops under its command. Your Main Team of Palicoes consists of up to 5 Palicoes which can be equipped and 1 of them can be used in quests along with the Leader Palico. The types of Palicoes you have in your Main Team directly affect the skills of your Leader Palico. 2 of one type of Palico will give your Leader Palico a skill of that type, and it will gain another skill for 3, 4, and 5 of that type. At 3 of one type of Palico, your Leader will become that type of Palico and act accordingly. It’s possible to mix skills from two types if you use 2 of one type and 3 of another, for example; I personally use 2 Heal types and 3 Trap types in my Main Team, which gives my Leader Palico 1 skill from the Heal Type, and 2 skills from the Trap type._


----------



## ShinySandwich

Nice info, i'm confused about palicoe skills tho


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> Kogath has given us some more info about palicoes. It's not "new info" it's just info from mh4 that he gave us about their roles in the game etc but it's interesting so I'm posting it;
> 
> *Basics:*
> _Palicoes are a bit different in Monster Hunter 4 compared to the Felyne Comrades of Freedom Unite and Portable 3rd. There are 8 different types of Palicoes; Leader (which only your Leader can have, more on that later), Attack, Defense, Trap, Healing, Bomb, Gather, and Steal. Each type has their own set of skills. Felynes found hanging around the Felyne camp can sometimes be recruited as a Palico if you talk with them, or they can also be found randomly in the Unknown Forest as well as gained through DLC. You will not know what type they are nor the skills they have until after the quest when you choose to recruit them, but you can see their equipment on them if they have any equipped. You can have a total of 40 Palicoes at one time._
> 
> *Leader Palico:*
> _The Leader Palico is handled a bit differently from your normal Palicoes. When you create your character, you also get to create your Leader Palico. You can change its breed, color, eye type, ear type, tail type, and even the meow. Put some thought into this Felyne as you’ll be using it a lot throughout your hunting career. You must bring your Leader Palico if you want to bring another Palico with you on a quest, and it’s the one you’ll use if you play Online with another player. _
> 
> *Leader Palico Skills and Main Team:*
> _Like any good leader, the Leader Palico is affected by the troops under its command. Your Main Team of Palicoes consists of up to 5 Palicoes which can be equipped and 1 of them can be used in quests along with the Leader Palico. The types of Palicoes you have in your Main Team directly affect the skills of your Leader Palico. 2 of one type of Palico will give your Leader Palico a skill of that type, and it will gain another skill for 3, 4, and 5 of that type. At 3 of one type of Palico, your Leader will become that type of Palico and act accordingly. It’s possible to mix skills from two types if you use 2 of one type and 3 of another, for example; I personally use 2 Heal types and 3 Trap types in my Main Team, which gives my Leader Palico 1 skill from the Heal Type, and 2 skills from the Trap type._



More about palicoes;

*Team Up Attacks:*
_On hunts your Palicoes can team up to do one of 3 special attacks. They can even be done with another Hunter’s Palico. Each special attack also has 3 varying strengths shown by changing appearances, most noticeable with the Felyne Fire Wyvern Tank which takes the appearance of a Rathalos, Azure Rathalos, or Silver Rathalos.
The Felyne Fire Wyvern Tank moves slowly and has trouble tracking faster monsters, but its shots are quite powerful. It can be destroyed if it takes enough damage though.
The Felyne Rocket attack has the Palicoes ride a rocket towards a monster, exploding in the face of the monster as the Palicoes latch onto the monster and fiercely claw it, leaving it distracted for attacks.
The Felyne Horn has the Palicoes play a healing song on a special horn. They can’t be knocked out of this so it’s really useful._

*Palico Equipment:*
_Equipment for Palicoes in MH4 is handled similar to how it is in Monster Hunter Portable 3rd. There are a few differences such as the Head Armor changing what type of monsters the Palico will target, and some sets even increase the health of Palicoes. The Khezu Cat Armor here for example will make the Palico target Small Monsters First, and also increases the health of the Palico by +5 for the full set._

*Monyan Hunts:*
_In Monster Hunter Portable 3rd you could send your Palicoes out to hunt monsters similar to the Hunters for Hire system. In Monster Hunter 4, Palico equipment is still made from scraps, similar to how it was in Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, but now you must send your Palicoes out on special hunts against monsters in order to get scraps.

You start out by picking one of 3 possible paths for your Palicoes to take. Each path has a short, medium, and long journey they can take, and it shows what monsters await at each distance and what type of attacks they’ll use. A star icon next to a monster means you’ll get bonus rewards if you beat it. There are 3 little meat bun icons that show how far the Palicoes can travel which regenerate after you finish quests. After you decide on which path to take, you can decide which Palicoes should go on the hunt. It will show what attacks each Palico knows so you should choose ones that are strong against the attacks of the monsters you’re hunting.

The battle system is a simple Rock, Paper, Scissors format, with a Felyne theme of course. Blue (Claws) beats Yellow. Yellow (Boomerang) beats Red. Red (Bombs) beats Blue. There are also some song colors (Teal, Green, Orange, and White) but I haven’t really gotten them to work and they seem to activate randomly and it will give you less attacks to work with so I haven’t found them useful.

When going up against monsters you’ll see your current path along with the monsters and their attack types, on the top screen while the action takes place on the bottom screen. You’ll get to choose what type of attack to use on the monster depending on the types of Palicoes you brought. Some Palicoes have two types of attacks, but they’re weaker than a Palico with a single type. Having multiple of the same type will have them combine for an ever bigger attack that will do more damage. Monsters with multiple attack types are especially tricky as you won’t know which one they will choose. Another thing to note is if you don’t choose an attack quickly, your turn will be skipped and the monster will get a free attack. Even if you don’t win the exchange, some damage will still be done to both sides. Your Palicoes will heal in between battles, but they won’t heal completely if they took too much damage. There also seems to be a way for local hunters to help during these battles, but I haven’t had a chance to try that out._


----------



## Jake

#MH4U introduces two new monsters that can do combo attacks: Seltas and Seltas Queen! http://goo.gl/A24kSN 

so Generu Serutasu is known as Seltas Queen, and Aruserutasu is known at Seltas. Kinda like these names tbh (also they talk about them and show off some of their weapons and armor in the article)

also
"Check back next week to read about one of the hottest Elder Dragons around! "

probs fatalis or teostra


----------



## Jake

From kogath;

*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate Localization Names*

Nerusukyura is now Nerscylla

Zaboazarigu is now Zamtrios

Garara Ajara is now Najarala


----------



## Murray

lazyannie said:


> Okay with MH4 coming out soon! Eek, can't wait!!
> I just want to rank up, built armour, and just hunt while I wait!
> 
> Too bad MH3U for 3ds doesn't come with online multiplayer feature except on the Wii U.
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are others here who play that game.
> What rank are you?
> What's your favorite weapon choice?
> Which Monster do you hunt the most and which is your favorite?
> 
> What are your thoughts about this series?



I won't get mh4 unless it comes out on wii u.

I'm rank 1.

My main weapon is dual blades, but I've been using a hammer a bit recently.

I don't like hunting any monsters and I hate them all.

This is the first monster hunter game I've played and I'm worried that I'm only enjoying it because of this fact, and that any new ones aren't gonna be drastically different.


----------



## Jake

http://www.capcom-unity.com/dubindo...nster-spotlight-teostra-the-flame-king-dragon

> Teostra back for MH4U (though this was a given since he was in 4)
> Can inflict 'slime'
> Slimeblight now known as 'blastblight'
> Slime element now known as 'blast' element
> Teostra makes 'blast' element weapons, and not fire

Next week will focus on the monkey thing (kechaawahchhahewa) so we'll probably get his english name then.


----------



## Nerd House

I have Monster Hunter Freedom Unite I believe, but never got into it. I might give it a go again one of these days.


----------



## Smokey

Jake. said:


> > Teostra back for MH4U (though this was a given since he was in 4)


Meanwhile Lunastra is nowhere in sight. How are we going to hunt both at the same time now?? Capcom, are you even trying?


----------



## Jake

Smokey said:


> Meanwhile Lunastra is nowhere in sight. How are we going to hunt both at the same time now?? Capcom, are you even trying?



im guessing lunastra will be in 4U (probs to be revealed in the second or third trailer). it was weird not to have her in 4, so makes sense for her to be in 4U (tho you could get her weapons through resource trade in 4).
but teostra and lunastra are basically the same, i'd rather they leave her slot for a new monster (chameleos???) instead of dropping her in as a clone


----------



## Smokey

Jake. said:


> .but teostra and lunastra are basically the same, i'd rather they leave her slot for a new monster (chameleos???) instead of dropping her in as a clone


That is true, and I'd definitely like to see a revamped Chameleos. As far as elder dragons go, I'd like to see Amatsumagatsuchi as well. It's like fighting a leviathan in water, which would be interesting, as there is no underwater combat in MH4U.
Speaking of no underwater combat, I wish Ivory Lagiacrus could be in the game, but it would be weird to have a subspecies without the main.
Just personal, but probably not worth putting in: Gigginox and Lao-Shan Lung, the latter of which has to be one of the cutest elder dragons I swear


----------



## Aran

so uh wow please say I'm not the only one here who tried the recent MHFU iOS port and in absolute love with it ;w;

The simple addition of Wi-Fi multiplayer just expands a lot of my options. Like I hate all ranged weapons in solo play, but I tend to enjoy standing back and firing damage/healing shots when there are other people playing with me.


----------



## Mayor Sami

I've never played any of the series before, but I am considering giving it a try when MH4 comes out, unless someone suggests something different.


----------



## Jake

Aran said:


> so uh wow please say I'm not the only one here who tried the recent MHFU iOS port and in absolute love with it ;w;
> 
> The simple addition of Wi-Fi multiplayer just expands a lot of my options. Like I hate all ranged weapons in solo play, but I tend to enjoy standing back and firing damage/healing shots when there are other people playing with me.


i wanna get it so bad but i dont wanna have to use touch controls. but the MFi controllers are expensive, i aint spending $50-$70 on a controller for one game that costs $15...
not only that, but the majority of the monsters in FU are back in 4U, and im scared that if I play FU it'll ruin 4U for me because I've already fought them, and they wont be 'new' to me...
i'll probably just wait until after 4U releases to buy it. that way hopefully MFi controllers will go down, and I don't have to worry about ruining 4U.



Mayor Sami said:


> I've never played any of the series before, but I am considering giving it a try when MH4 comes out, unless someone suggests something different.


defs try it out. 3U was my first game and I loved it.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Please.


----------



## Jake

ShinySandwich said:


> Please.


white fatalis is basically the g rank version of fatalis, so since there was no g rank in 4, there was no white fatalis, but we have g rank in 4U, so we'll more than likely have white fatalis


----------



## Nerd House

Any tips for a newbie player in MHFU?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Adol the Red said:


> Any tips for a newbie player in MHFU?



Don't buy potions, buy herbs and get blue mushrooms instead
Never give up (seriously)


----------



## lazyannie

Adol the Red said:


> Any tips for a newbie player in MHFU?



Try out every weapon at least once and see which you like best. You can just stick to one from the beginning, but trying them out helps you focus on what upgrades you want. You may also want to get each element for that weapon. I focused on LS for a while , but I like switching up so right now I'm working on upgrades.


----------



## Jake

oops forgot to post yesterday there was a nintendo direct in japan for 3rd party games, which meant it could be assumed MH4G/U would be included, and it was;






it shows the return of Plum Daimyo Hermitaur and Black Diablos and shows off some of the gameplay of the new monster (which looks cool tbh). also im gonna assume we'll get white momoblos too??
and tomorrow we should get kechahwahhwhahas english name so !!!!!


----------



## Jake

kechawacha is now known as Kecha Wacha... honestly, the name worked better as one word, it just looks weird as two, even just hyphenating the two would've been ok, it just looks weird as **** as two words???

also the charge axe gets a new move



> In Blade mode you can now do a shield bash which can also combo into the the big elemental burst attack. This change makes it so now the Elemental Burst can be used in both Blade and Axe modes.
> 
> The Elemental Burst can also now be canceled out of, which will put you back in Blade mode. Doing so will transfer the energy to your shield and a red shield icon will appear next to your Sharpness bar.
> 
> This new state is called Elemental Power Up (属性強化状態). Certain moves will be powered up in this state, and the Elemental Burst will use all your phials as well as the charge in your shield to unleash a devastating attack.



and here's a vid of fighting a daimyo hermitaur with a charge axe






oh and looks like they didnt mention anything about next weeks monster, so i guess they're stopping for now...
okay never mind i read the comments and he said "It's returning fan favorite "


----------



## Radagast

Something INCREDIBLE happened to me on Mh3U today...



Sorry about the blurry picture but yeah those are uragaan palliums o_o


----------



## Jake

Radagast said:


> Something INCREDIBLE happened to me on Mh3U today...
> 
> View attachment 55688
> 
> Sorry about the blurry picture but yeah those are uragaan palliums o_o


REJOICE

once i got 2 brachy palliums and i fainted


----------



## Radagast

Jake. said:


> REJOICE
> 
> once i got 2 brachy palliums and i fainted



Nice


----------



## VillageDweller

omg grats radagast O:

i've only just gotten into g rank LOL and i've just been doing like a million dual brachydios runs lmao. but I got 2 brach palliums yesterday so holla at me


----------



## Jake

Mh4g box art


----------



## Jake

The new monsters Japanese name is セルレギオス (Seruregiosu)

Also this should be it's monster icon


----------



## ThomasNLD

Since I got the Monster Hunter crazies again, here a top 5 annoyances when playing online:

1) People who hit you while your carving.
Seriously.... Get the #$#$ away from me...
2) People who join a (savage) Deviljho hunt with -35 defence and then nag when they get one-hit-killed. 
3) People using glitches/cheats to quickly kill off monsters and bragging about it.
Sigh....really? Really?? 
4) People with HR30 who claim to have all weapons and armor.... 
That CAN'T be done! 
5) People who tell you what to do, what part to break.
Note, I don`t mind when people ASK, but when people TELL me. No, no, no!

Sigh, and the list goes on and on and on and on and on....


----------



## VillageDweller

ThomasNLD said:


> Since I got the Monster Hunter crazies again, here a top 5 annoyances when playing online:
> 
> 1) People who hit you while your carving.
> Seriously.... Get the #$#$ away from me...
> 2) People who join a (savage) Deviljho hunt with -35 defence and then nag when they get one-hit-killed.
> 3) People using glitches/cheats to quickly kill off monsters and bragging about it.
> Sigh....really? Really??
> 4) People with HR30 who claim to have all weapons and armor....
> That CAN'T be done!
> 5) People who tell you what to do, what part to break.
> Note, I don`t mind when people ASK, but when people TELL me. No, no, no!
> 
> Sigh, and the list goes on and on and on and on and on....



you're me tbh
all of those things annoy me. luckily haven't come across people telling me what to break, they usually ask because they need a specific part. hitting while carving = omg why would you even do that

also people who have like 5 whole minutes to prepare and then do nothing for like most of that time, and then when you go on the request it's like "oops i forgot drinks." like you have 5 minutes to prepare. how did you forget. bye


----------



## Jake

i hate ****ers who dont life powder like ***** i life powder you plz return por favor


----------



## ThomasNLD

VillageDweller said:


> you're me tbh
> all of those things annoy me. luckily haven't come across people telling me what to break, they usually ask because they need a specific part. hitting while carving = omg why would you even do that



Yeah, the asking part isn`t bad at all for me. I get it we all need specific parts, so do I and I`m Always willing to help. But please do not order me what to hit. If you need it that bad, make sure you break/cut that part yourself...

The hitting while carving thing baffles me too. They probably have some form of speedy carver or don`t need anything that can be carved, only be gotten from after hunt bonus. For some reason they enjoy hitting you during that period. 



> also people who have like 5 whole minutes to prepare and then do nothing for like most of that time, and then when you go on the request it's like "oops i forgot drinks." like you have 5 minutes to prepare. how did you forget. bye



Haha, well it is often the same people who forget stuff, coincidentally things that are "expensive" to make, like max potions, demondrugs, steaks (not expensive, but annoying to cook), etc. 

I also love the people who nag when you die, while they do absolutely nothing in the fight itself. Yeah, maybe I would die less if you would distract the monsters by uh, i don`t know...hitting them. 

Not to mention people who are afk all the hunt, for several hunts in a farm session. It can happen a few times, Phone and all that, but come on.... 

Or rooms that state on beforehand what weapon you should use.... Sigh.... I mean, its not even wrong really, they let you know right away, fair enough, but it still bothers me. As long as you don`t take a weathered sword to a Dire Miralis fight, I`m ok with it, lol. 



> *Posted by Jake*
> i hate ****ers who dont life powder like ***** i life powder you plz return por favor



Yeah that sucks too. Especially when you save their lives once or twice with it and later on you die once and get trolled by those people you just wasted your lifepwoders on.....


----------



## -Aaron

Neat.
http://youtu.be/ti6xw38LfGo


----------



## Jake

-Aaron said:


> Neat.
> http://youtu.be/ti6xw38LfGo



yea was just about to post this. glad to see they brought back the zelda equipment, and i'd also assume it's safe to say they're going to bring back the mario/luigi palicoe (i think i spelled it right) armor and DK hammer.

they also announced the NA weapon design winner, a mechanicalized insect glaive (looks awesome).






kunchuu has been localized as Konchu, and Narjarala Subspecies is known as Tidal Najarala, so I'd assume it'd be water


Also this is the NA/EU box art. Strange they put Gore on the front instead of Seru, but I guess Gore is better for the marketing side of things;


----------



## Flop

Looking for someone of a high rank to help me rank up and farm monsters in MH3U.  Let me know if you can help nooby Flop!  D:


----------



## Radagast

Flop said:


> Looking for someone of a high rank to help me rank up and farm monsters in MH3U.  Let me know if you can help nooby Flop!  D:



I'd be happy to help you


----------



## Flop

Radagast said:


> I'd be happy to help you



Oh, sorry for the late reply!   Send me a friend request on NN 

Mitryadel


----------



## Radagast

Flop said:


> Oh, sorry for the late reply!   Send me a friend request on NN
> 
> Mitryadel



All right I'm on now if you feel like playing


----------



## Flop

Sure!


----------



## Flop

Got 2 S. Zin Skyemeralds from one S. Zinogre 

*crying tears of joy*


----------



## Jake

New trailer from TGS;






It doesn't actually show off anything new. Actually the only new thing I think it shows off is that new ballista train thingy from the town battle (which looks ****ing awesome). Other than that I don't think there's anything else (but I'll rewatch again)
I actually think the trailer was meant to serve as an official reveal for Ukalnos to be in 4U - since he's barely shown off - but was leaked early from a Japanese commercial.
Also just FYI but capcom were actually scheduled to show off their stuff on the 20th and 21st, so Idk why they were on today. Maybe the schedule changed, I'm not sure, but idk if there'll be any new info in the coming days or not.
*Ok* when I watched this the first time, I thought the Dara Amadyura shown was a subspecies, so I googled it, and it said that when it's in rage mode it turns red, so I just assumed that was its rage mode state. So I watched it again and watched some Dara gameplay, and when its in rage mode only the veins/vents on its body turn red, not the fin things, and its body doesn't turn white either, so pretty certain that's a Dara Amadyura subspecies shown (now we just gotta wait for Daren sub (yn))

Ok here's a trailer analysis which is good coz it tells us about new moves which people like me never really pick up in trailers (also confirms dara sub)


Spoiler



New G-Rank Monster Moves Galore!

Pink Rathian has a new fire blast+quick tail swipe move
Khezu has what appears to be a shock move that it can activate with very little notice
Zinogre shoots electrical blasts after it does it’s back flop
Basarios can walk backwards while swinging its tail
Emerald Congalala farts as it swings from the vines
Deviljho can hurl huge rocks out of nowhere
NEW MONSTER! Dara Amadula Subspecies! Hell yes! Its weapons are bound to ROCK!
Gravios now alternates between fire shots and heat blasts. It can shoot fire like lasers
Yian can now dig up and throw Kunchu at you like a baseball
Gypceros can do a shower of poison
Kirin sub can do an ice attack that freezes you from afar
Rajang’s bounce attack seems more aggressive and accurate
Not sure what but it seems Akantor has a new roar blast+terrain blow up combo
Teostra can do a homing explosion now (!)
Dara Sub has lava separating different parts of the filed, new swipe attacks with it’s claws

New Player Skills!

New Town defend quests with super cool gatling gun, moving cannon that can move across the fort and fire explosive shots, and dual dragonators
New item or skill that heals the Frenzy
The charge blade elemental charged mode makes the shield thrust attack much more powerful and even adds KO effect to it
Dual swords and it’s new spinning charging slash attack
New fast combo followup for hammer after the home run
Bow showing off the power shot (with a non spread bow which is nice)
Lance can chain together a side step and shield advance
The jump forward charged attack using SNS does KO damage and now jumps up into the air higher (?) instead of being a charge forward (this looks amazing)
Brachy Insect Glaive (looks like Darth Maul lightsaber!)
New HBG move where you can do wyvern’s fire after a shot
What appears to be an enchanted jumping spirit combo for long sword
What appears to be a sword gauge charge added to the spin around finisher for the axe combo for switch axe
Horn jump move. Maybe you can play any note when you press a button to do it?



They also revealed some DLC earlier (which have been confirmed for MH4U and not MH4G exclusive)

First a sonic the hedgehog Palocoe costume LOL


Spoiler











And the second is a special Taiko Drum Hunting Horn from the Japenese Taiko drum game/cartoon/whatever it is. Idk what its from all I know is I have a toy one from when I got a happy meal in Japan and its cute lol


Spoiler












ok and since I have been lazy with previous information. I will put all MH4U news from the past month or so in spoiler!

(there has been so much so I'm just gonna include key points)
(also can't remember what's already been posted so soznotsoz if it gets posted again)



Spoiler



*Felynes*
- You can now have 50 instead of 40 to account for the new 2 types (jumping and beast).

- Jump skill Felynes will throw you up into the air so you can do jump attacks and also blow horns while you are mounting a monster. As you use more of these in you 5-Felyne team the skill gets more powerful. The 4th skill is great, it causes the Felyne to taunt the monster as it offers to throw you into the air, making it easier to land a jump attack.

- Beast skill Felynes will drain a monster if stamina and give it to you, perfect for dual blades!

- New high rank for the Felyne hunters mini game to earn scraps. Materials from these are used to make high rank S gear for them.
Info on changes to the Online mode, including better room setup/seaches and the RETURN OF THE KICK FROM ROOM OPTION!
Some stuff on the Great Elder of Dondruma. G Rank quests will be taken from the upper pavilion of Dondruma.
Some new attacks of monsters shown off. Nerscylla Subspecies coming up from the sands similar to an antlion, and Yian Kut-Ku being able to pick up and throw Konchu at hunters.
Our glorious friend Steve (Seruregiosu), including an awesome render of his Rage Mode.
Explanation of his special ailment; Laceration (裂傷). When you’re affected by this status, you will take damage when doing certain actions. Running, rolling, and attacking will all cause you to take damage due to bleeding. You won’t take damage when walking though. To recover, you must eat a Well-Done Steak or crouch for awhile.
As for his weapons, they have a special effect where evading monster attacks will restore some of your Sharpness. This is basically the Stylish (巧流) skill from Frontier.
For Steve’s Bowguns every time you roll, your gun automatically loads in one more bullet of your currently selected type.
Steve’s Bow will have a Close-Range Coating power up.
 rank and online
- There is a special quest to unlock G rank after you unlock your HR
- G rank lobby is the great elder’s hall, both g quests and g guild quests are selected here. 
- when selecting an online room you can specify which hall, what type of hunt, what monster etc. like MH3U
- the host can now boot players (yay!)
- messages are very easy to edit, including those for set situations that automatically show up.
- there are 6 situations where auto text is used (when mounting a player, when trapped by a monster, setting a bomb, when you die, when frozen/need to be kicked, and one other)
- food in the G rank hall had new or more powerful effects
- the guild shop in the g hall sells good items
- you can now get a hall ID so friends can find and join it right away.
- G rank monsters have new attacks. Yian will grab Kunchu and throw them at you as projectiles (!)
- there are same time quests as always that will be super hard

Selregios
- it has no blind spots
- it’s hind legs are super strong, it uses them to trap ayers, do summersault attacks in the air, etc.
- it sometime send its special cutting scales at you
- if hit, a second later it’ll explode out (evade chance for the player exists and nearby players need to be careful too)
- if hit by them it causes a new status ailment called CUT
- you bleed out when cut (an icon next to your player name is shown) and everything except normal walking will cause you to take damage. Not good when you have an ultra aggressive monster pounding on you!
- you can crouch and hold for a few seconds or eat a well-done steak to cure it. Looks like they found a use for of fast eat and meat 
- when in rage it gets even faster and aggressive, and shoots the cutting scales more often
- melee weapons made with its parts, when you evade with your weapon drawn it will restore some of your sharpness, good for weapons that evade a lot
- for Bowguns, each time you evade it auto loads 1 bullet of the type you have selected
- for bows, it makes ‘close combat coatings’ (sorry not sure of the English name, this is not new) get te same power enhancing effect as power phials!
- Ukalnos is returning to MH4G.
- Town battles which were in MHFU are coming back. Right now it's only been shown that you can fight Teostra in the town, but pics have hinted at a return of Lao Shan Lung.

Also this is how MH4G/U runs on the New 3DS;
- almost no loading time between areas for new 3DS users
- ZL and ZR buttons mapped to panning the camera
- 3D effect very solid even when you are jamming on buttons when you mount a monster
- 3D is easy in the eyes as a result of the improvements 
- you can tilt it and still see the 3D well
- the circle nub feels like the mouse nubs on computers, very sensitive and easy to use (almost no pressure needed)


(I had this typed yesterday I was just waiting for the TGS trailer to add to it so I could do it in one post lelelelelellelele)



Cut ailment sounds like a ***** js

probably forgot something, so if I did i'll just edit it in


----------



## Jake

camcom pls

Monster Hunter ‏@monsterhunter 1h

Dress your Felynes as Animal Crossing's Isabelle and Mr. Resetti in Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate! http://youtu.be/g47IClF-L94 






there's also an AC guild card background






*Chameleos* has been confirmed to return, too (it's the same as the video in the previous post, but it has Chameleos' reveal towards the end)






this is then opening video to MH4G


----------



## Freckles

I just saw those ACNL Felyne skins and they look so cool! Love how they kept their voices and Izzy's clipboard(!!!)


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I really like that feature, hope it comes to us in next year's release and hopefully it's free  
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ontent_is_coming_to_monster_hunter_4_ultimate


----------



## Jake

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I really like that feature, hope it comes to us in next year's release and hopefully it's free
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ontent_is_coming_to_monster_hunter_4_ultimate



they have never had paid DLC before so i see no reason why they'd change that now


----------



## Jake

Zamtrios Subspecies has been localized as Tiger Stripe Zamtrios.

I don't really like it. I've been speculating localized subspecies titles to myself and my guess for Zam Sub was Dry Zamtrios, which I think sounds a lot better (maybe I'm biased) but w.e. Once the game gets released and I'm used to it I won't care anymore


MH4G: Famitsu Leak Rumors

We’ll know tomorrow for sure but apparently:

New shop in Dondoruma that sells special stones that help you tame a Frenzied monster, there are several types with different effects
This shop is where you can get the new items like the disposable ear plugs, all-purpose smoke bomb, etc.
Save data: Most items/weapons/armor/quests/game progression will carry over. What they mean by “most” is still a damn mystery. You cannot change your name but have one chance to change your gender/appearance when you transfer your game (maybe because they are adding new choices?) 

Famitsu releases tomorrow so the guy will update then, so I'll update this post then

---------------------------------------------------------

ok some of Famitsu leaked a few hours early. it just talks about MH4 --> MH4G data transfer so i'll just put it in a spoiler since it not relevant to anyone here



Spoiler



Data Carryover from MH4

You can change the gender of your character. If you go from Female to Male, your sailor outfit will be sold for zenny since there is not male equivalent and it will be useless
All gems will be unequipped and put into your box. If not available space they will be sold (be careful!)
All saved armor sets will carry over
Every armor, item, and weapon will carry over
However for armor you used Pure Armor spheres on, it’ll get downgraded (guessing they changed when Pure Armor is used). Luckily, you will get back all the money and armor spheres (hot damn!)
Progression will carry over.
Some event/challenge quests will NOT. They will release more details on those soon.
Guild Quests will NOT carry over. I am assuming they are adjusting it for the G rank and also rebalancing it so they needed to cut these.
The post office, achievements, online messages, arena records will NOT carry over (duh)
Guild card stuff like titles, etc. will not carry over but will be re-released for new players
They suggest now that it’s clear that pretty much everything carries over that you focus on…

Breaking the HR cap. You have to have killed Dara Amadula in order to take on the urgent that unlocks G rank online.
Store up Carvan Points. You are going to want to use them for new guild quest weapons and items.
Make tons of items like sonic bombs, flash bangs, etc. since they all carry over
Collect gear from Guild Quests. They do NOT carry over, so collect good weapons if you have high level guild quests to help out in the early parts of G rank.

New menu item called “Data Convert” added to main menu
You insert the game card I assume (has a process 1) Read MH4 data, 2) Create MH4G data, 3) complete)
You can select if you want to change your appearance
It also reads in your data from your SD card (better swap that SD stuff with the Micro SD first if you are changing to the new 3DS )
It copies over all 3 of your characters (not just one).



there are usually a few pages and they've only shown off 2 so there'll probs be more to come, but im sleeping so i'll update in the morn

Ok

MH4G Famitsu News: Anti-Frenzy Stones

Sounds like the Frenzy is also getting an upgrade in MH4G. There is now a shop that researches it and develops new and powerful items. You unlock the shop and its items as you progress and help the two people who run it (and old man and young woman assistant).

The 3 items you can eventually buy from them using caravan points are Disposable Earplugs (use it and the next scream will be blocked then they break), Super Lifepowder (fully restored and raises Health to max for all player), and All-Purpose Smoke Bomb (smoke stays active for a while and cures every status ailment). These items are uber powerful so they only have a few in stock at a time, but replenish after every few hunts.

The other main function is the Anti-Frenzy Stones. These work like a whetstone that you can use infinitely (with cool down). You set one before a hunt and that’s what you can use.

There are several types of stones you can unlock and they have 3 parameters and an effect: duration, cool down time, and anti-frenzy power. The effect can be that you deal more damage to frenzied monsters, take less damage from frenzied monsters, etc. a screenshot showed that there are LV2 versions of these so looks like plenty of stuff to unlock!

The Frenzy appears to be getting stronger. monsters can go into a Frenzy and back to normal more often than in 4 (pretty much once). New monsters will have frenzied hunts and they hint that Selregios will also get it. The fact that they have a full on story expansion and shop in it means it’ll have some new elements I think.


Oh lord frenzy serlegioud... Here we go


Second translation of famitsu



Spoiler



Monster Hunter 4G

Famitsu Scans for 10-9-14

Two new NPCs that research the Frenzy Virus that will show up as you progress the story. They will develop some new and powerful items for you to buy with Caravan points, but you can only buy a few at a time before you’ll have to wait for them to create more.

All-Purpose Smoke Bomb is similar to a deodorant but it cures all statuses.
Dust of Life (a returning item from MH3U) is basically a Mega Lifepowder.
Disposable Earplugs will block the first roar after use.

The Head Researcher and his Assistant are also responsible for creating different Anti-Frenzy Stones to help combat Frenzied monsters. You equip one before hunts and they have infinite uses, but there’s a cooldown before you can apply their effect again.

Each Anti-Frenzy stone has it’s own Duration, Cooldown, and Anti-Frenzy Power, as well as a special effect like dealing more damage to Frenzied monsters or taking less damage from Frenzied monsters.

It also seems like even if you’re able to return a Frenzied monster to normal, it can transform back into its Frenzied form.

Data Transfer
This is only for MH4 and MH4G players. There will be no data transfer for NA/EUR. It seems like the transfer accesses your SD card, so there should be no worries for people that have Digital versions (like myself).

Similar to previous MH games that had data transfer, you will be given a one time chance to change your characters looks and gender. If you change your gender, any gender restricted equipment will be sold and you’ll receive the zenni for it. You’ll also be able to change the looks of your Leader Palico.

ALL Items, weapons, and armor will transfer over, including Relic Equipment, however all gems attached will be removed and put in your storage. Any armor upgraded with Tru Armor Spheres will also be reverted to the level prior to that level, but you’ll get the armor spheres and money used back.

Your progression in the story and guild quests will be kept, however all saved Unknown Forest quests will be deleted (probably to remove any remaining hacked quests that are still out there). Some Event and Challenge quests will also not be transferred, but details on that haven’t been revealed yet.


----------



## Jake

Nargacuga *confirmed* not to return to MH4G/U

apparently it was because of it's presence in 3G (along with Lucent), where it "shined" so they want to give other monsters time to shine in 4G/U (lol)


----------



## Flop

Jake. said:


> Nargacuga *confirmed* not to return to MH4G/U
> 
> apparently it was because of it's presence in 3G (along with Lucent), where it "shined" so they want to give other monsters time to shine in 4G/U (lol)


Darn, I REALLYYY wanted to see a return of that damned Lucent Narga.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Okay. I just recently bought MH3 for 3DS. Can someone please like PM me if they're willing to help me out. I like the mechanics of the game, and everything. But so much I don't undertand and it's frustrating.


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Darn, I REALLYYY wanted to see a return of that damned Lucent Narga.



It was kinda obv he wouldn't return since he wasn't in 4 and they never revealed it

Oct 2nd famitsu info (nothing new)



Spoiler



Today’s Famitsu had a lot of pictures and info on Dondorma and its battlefield.

- The hunter group featured in MH4 play a big role in what is going down in Dondorma
- The mentor of the main dude is in town and as you play his story and involvement will become clear
- Large monsters attack Dondorma. Unlike Dos, it appears to be only one area so far that you battle in, an enclosed arena of sorts. There is a dragonator, restraints, and ballista cannons and a few new weapons to use. 
- The moveable cannon can move left and right around the arena. You can stock up to 10 cannonballs into it before you fire it, so teamwork is going to be really important, like one player luring the monster into sight and the other 3 stocking the cannon.
- You can move the cannon to the other side of the arena where an insanely huge single cannon exists. It has a cool down but you can fire it to do incredibly massive damage to the monster. Don’t miss!
- They also showed pictures of Chameleos and talked about its various poison attacks.

Next issue is only 3 days before release so they are including a 100-page mini guide inside. Sounds like fun!



wow i totally forgot this is releasing in Japan on october 11. legit thought it was weeks away, and not just 9 days.. I'm really hoping for 100 monsters in this game. it's at 92 now so there's room for 8 more...
pre sure they'll add in white monoblos, and then one of the 4 elder dragons will get a subspecies (other than dara) and then there'll probs be a new elder dragon, so thats potentially 3 more monsters, bringing it to 95 omg just give us 100 this is so stressful i tihnk i might pass out


----------



## Jake

There's a MH4G Nintendo Direct tonight in Japan at 8pm JST (just under 5 hours from now). I'll post a link if anyone wants to watch, and I'll also post an overview if I remember for people too lazy to watch it.

Tbh I don't expect it to be anything major, the game releases in Japan in 3 days - so I expect them to just talk about things like the New Nintendo 3DS and its affiliation to MH4G, as well as new/updated features which weren't present in MH4. also confirmation there will be 100 monsters in the game - which I doubt, but I wouldn't be surprised if they reveal a new monster or two Daren Subspecies
We may also get one final trailer






*Edit:* Nintendo Japan tweeted about it, along with a picture of the Animal Crossing DLC, so I assume we might get some more info on that.
btw this is 27 minutes long and starts in 10 mins


ok here we go;

- some random girl playing on a new 3ds (looks like she's just checking out the controls)
- starts battle with diablos
- i think one of the cats just set a trap which is cool?? (could be wrong since there was a cut in the video but pre sure it was a cat)
- she just died so hopefully this is over LOL she was fighting it for like 6 mins omg
- nope she has continues......
- ok she beat is praise
- now she's talking about the new 3ds pre sure
- shes rly cute i want her as a pet
- ok they showed a really quick TV commercial, dont think it shows anything new other than a short bit of chameleos gameplay
- ok now they're talking more about the new 3ds
- showing off the MH shells
- showing off the "town" from MHFU (dondurima town or w/e its called)
- looks like a blimp is a way to travel to quests from the town
- they're gonna fight something (yn) lao shang
- there was deodorant/cleanser in the supply box so probs not..
- its teostra (as expected)
- looks like teostra can easily travel between the different levels of the town quickly
- dat flame aura
- ok there is a random shock trap... either they are dumb or the cats can lay traps
- ballista looks a lot quicker than it did in 3U
- ok you can load multiple cannon balls into the moving cannon thing
- ok they lost lol
- now talking about the new 3DS menu designs (since there are MH themed ones)
- taling about DLC avaliable on OCT 14 that gets you soem free potions and honey i think
- taiko drum availal NOV 10 i think?
- IT SHOWS TAIKO DRUM FACES ISNTEAD OF MUSIC NOTES
- now showing off sonic DLC. the cats make annoying sonic-esque jump sound when moving
- now AC DLC (they ust reshowed the trailer)
- METROID DLC CONFIRMED
- you can be Samus or Zero Suit armor
- showig off the DLC guild cards

ok its over, no new trailer (unless they put one up after?). someone will post a translated overview soon so i'll copy pasta that

Metroid DLC trailer





_First quest appears to be Yian Garuga (because it looks like ridley?) and second Nerscylla Subspecies (Jump into the underground nest). Quests start from dec 17 at 7-11 stores in Japan. The armor will be coming to the west in Mh4U._

Nintendo of America ‏@NintendoAmerica 1m1 minute ago

A different kind of Hunter is entering the fray #MonsterHunter #MH4U http://Ninten.do/6018UmQG


o yea i just realized final famitsu in a few hours rip. 
All that's been posted about famitsu;
Famitsu had a 100-page booklet recapping all the news so far and the only piece of news I saw was that Ukanlos is confirmed to be the G rank urgent. Takes place in the polar ice field, an ice version of that arena-like volcano area.


----------



## Jake

Game leaked early in Japan. Right now there's only one major new detail (the rest is just new weapons, skills etc so no point including them). I'll edit this regularly with new info.



Spoiler









- New "extreme state" for monsters. Not sure what it is exactly, it may be an extension of the Frenzy Virus, but might not. Apparently Rajang couldn't be infected by the virus in MH4 so this could be a new infection that can infect monsters that were previously immune??
 -- ok in the stream I am watching (linked below) the guy is hunting the Extreme Feral Rajang (which is a G rank quest, along with Seltas Subspecies - ok the quest just ended, he just had to kill Seltas sub. So I guess Feral Rajang is a "dangerous monster"). It inflicts the virus, because the guy has it right now - so _maybe_ this new 'extreme' virus spreads from a Gore/Shagal subspecies)
 This is what extreme condition does to a monster
 ---- Immune to traps/status effects
 ---- Cannot flinch
 ---- Super armor
 ---- Immune to elemental dmg
Some more about it;
- So far only Rajang, Zinogre, Brachydios, Gravios, Deviljho and Seregios have been found affected by it
- Different quest icon (seen above) compared to the Frenzy icon
- Immune to traps/status effects
- Cannot flinch
- Super armor
- Immune to elemental damage
- Cannot be mounted
- Gives Frenzy Virus status when attacking
- Can be temporarily reverted back to normal if you use the Purification Stones

- Here is a list of G2 rank quests: http://neko032.sub.jp/MH/?p=884
 -- Looks like double Selgious is an urgent to either start G2 tier or move onto G3
 --- Also if you're wondering how people got to G rank so quick (like I was) it's because of data transfer

- Ok not from the stream but apparenrtly there is a new monster shown at the end of a trailer. Idk, I'm unsure which trailer this is from, but it's on the Wiki, and the MH Wiki is run by one guy who's pretty U2D with MH news so I take it as legit



Spoiler










*Edit:* confirmed to be an online monster called "Gogumajiosu" (or "Gogmazios") (pic below but its dead w/ sourcing over it so hard to see found pic w/out the sourcing) *Edit: updated with better pic and introduction video*


Spoiler























 -- He drips tar from his body and if you get stuck in it you get trapped like a web. In the second end of the fight, if you get caught in tar it explodes apparently. Sheesh!
- You fight him in the town

 - Rusted Kushala Daora is back (tho pre sure he was in 4??). He seems to be the final village boss (village as in town map I think, not village quest??) 
 -- so that means only teostra and kushala show up in the town... (Rip Lao)

- G urgent is a high rank Ukanlos with a ton of Health

- Dondruma boss (end boss of the game) is Rusted Kushala Daora.

- Late in G rank there are frenzied monsters in a state called “Extreme” (Tak Fuji, we love you!) and apparently they get Super Armor, receive no elemental damage, hit really really hard, cannot flinch, immune to traps and status, etc. Not much info besides that has surfaced yet.

- Amadula weapons for G are insanely powerful.

- Selregios is weakest against thunder, then ice.

- They nerfed Narga chest so instead of +2 sharpness+1 points there is only 1.

- Rebellion chest (the main one for honed blade) is untouched!

- The jump in attack from high rank to G rank weapons is insane.

- You can use your guild quest weapons but they are stuck at LV4 and cannot be further strengthened.

- True armor spheres are all returned. You can use them (2) to strengthen armor a little but then it asks for the next type of sphere.

- Selregios weapons are elemental-less and have very short sharpness. Ugh.

- New skills: One that makes it so there’s a chance you won’t lose stock when you drink or eat and item, one that gives special effects to mushrooms you eat.

- New skills that says it stops you from being stuck in oil? must be new status ailment from new online boss (sad face) Rumors say that this oil status belongs to Brachy Subspecies, but there is no proof atm. - *Decomfirmed since Gogmazius inflicts tar/oil*

- Bacchy 'subspecies" confirmed! Again, like the mid-transformation Gore, this isn't a subspecies either, it's a variant. Based on the pic tho, it looks more yellow then green, so I'm assuming this will be like Golden Rajang, which is "constantly in rage mode" (updated a better pic, looks like the fungus has taken over - now updated with video)



Spoiler



[mg]http://38.media.tumblr.com/ef10173172c49161a103a734055425de/tumblr_ndadsux7u91ruxn67o1_500.jpg[/img]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[video]https://38.media.tumblr.com/69eda2a704725327aeb484511bc7c3a8/tumblr_ndca4zmjBh1qbcq9zo1_500.png[/video]


 - also apparently it gives different drops to regular brachy??

- After you beat the village a village 10 rank opens up and tons of new quests. It also unlocks G forest.

- Lao Shan Lung has been suspected to return - his name has been brought up in dialogue name being brought up i dialogue has bee translated to confirm his parts are in the game, so no Lao Shan in 4U (Lunastra has also been confirmed as trade-able parts so rip her)

- Gore Magala/Shagal Magala "subspecies" - not a subspecies, but Gore is the baby version, which grows up into Shagal, and this subspecies (idk if it is really a sub) is the middle form (image below)



Spoiler













 - Confirmed not to be a subspecies as it keeps it's name "Gore Magala" so this is kinda like a golden Rajang, gore edition

- high rank weapons can *supposedly* have naturally white sharpness without the use of sharpness +1 (sharpness +1 just extends the white bar apparently - purple is g rank only)

- White Monoblos is confirmed (but not *confirmed* until I see it, especially since the only thing i've seen for it so far is the icon, and it's black, not white..) wiki has a different pic where it's white, and i've seen a video so yea he's in

- White Fatalis confirmed (as expected)

- More New Skills
 --  Full Stomach
 -- There’s a chance that when you eat or drink an item you do not lose it from you inventory.

 -- Mushroom Lover
 -- Mushrooms give special effects (blue = recovery, nitro = power seed, paralysis = defense seed, poison = nutrition drink, futabire = stamina drink, mandogora = ancient potion)

 -- Gourmet
 -- Fast Eating+2, Meat Lover, Mushroom lover all wrapped up into one skill

 -- Negate Sticky
 -- Prevents you from being trapped in webs/tar.

 -- Critical Extender
 -- Extends the critical distance for certain types of shots.

 -- Sneaking
 -- Load Up, Combine +20%, hiding all wrapped up into one skill

 -- One with the blade
 -- Mind’s eye, razor sharp wrapped up into one skill

 -- Critical+ (Special)
 -- Raises the status damage you deal when landing a critical hit

 -- Critical+ (Elemental)
 -- Raises the elemental damage you deal when landing a critical hit

 -- Hidden Power
 -- Awakening + elemental attack up + status attack up

 -- Sticky Warrior
 -- Fortitude + Runner + Stamina Steal

 -- Trap Master
 -- Bombardier + Trap Master

 -- Hard Hitter
 -- KO + Stamina stealer

 -- Lucky
 -- Health Recover Up + Divide blessing

 -- Anti-Bleeding
 -- Negates the bleeding status (there is a negative skill at -10 pts)

- Crimson Fatalis variant apparently

- Paid DLC (no one knows what's meant to be paid yet. The collaboration stuff (mario/DK/Zelda/AC/whatever) should still be free. The paid stuff is expected to be for new monsters or sth, but nothing can be said about it right now since no one knows.



here's a stream I found

http://www.twitch.tv/quinbee70
(stream is now offline, and apparently shut down by Capcom)

*New Stream:*
http://www.hitbox.tv/kimtsai77

More DLC;
first, megaman felyne armor/weapons;





and something else, idk what it's from tho;




_We’ve summoned up an all-new collaboration with renowned Square Enix designer Tetsuya Nomura for Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate!_





_Seruregiosu is now localized as Seregios_
(not sure how to say its name? (sir-gious?)


----------



## Hamusuta

Jake. said:


> Game leaked early in Japan. Right now there's only one major new detail (the rest is just new weapons, skills etc so no point including them). I'll edit this regularly with new info.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - New "extreme state" for monsters. Not sure what it is exactly, it may be an extension of the Frenzy Virus, but might not. Apparently Rajang couldn't be infected by the virus in MH4 so this could be a new infection that can infect monsters that were previously immune??
> -- ok in the stream I am watching (linked below) the guy is hunting the Extreme Feral Rajang (which is a G rank quest, along with Seltas Subspecies - ok the quest just ended, he just had to kill Seltas sub. So I guess Feral Rajang is a "dangerous monster"). It inflicts the virus, because the guy has it right now - so _maybe_ this new 'extreme' virus spreads from a Gore/Shagal subspecies)
> 
> - Here is a list of G2 rank quests: http://neko032.sub.jp/MH/?p=884
> -- Looks like double Selgious is an urgent to either start G2 tier or move onto G3
> --- Also if you're wondering how people got to G rank so quick (like I was) it's because of data transfer
> 
> - Ok not from the stream but apparenrtly there is a new monster shown at the end of a trailer. Idk, I'm unsure which trailer this is from, but it's on the Wiki, and the MH Wiki is run by one guy who's pretty U2D with MH news so I take it as legit
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a stream I found
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/quinbee70
> 
> (stream is now offline)



w0w this is s0000 cooO0l im rlly excited ty jake u r the best xo


----------



## Jake

Hamusuta said:


> w0w this is s0000 cooO0l im rlly excited ty jake u r the best xo



Ty I was expecting more info whilst I sleepy but there was only a little, but I'll edit it in


----------

